# R32 air questions



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

First off, I am in no place to be spending money on this car right now, but it have not driven it in almost three years so I really would like to finish it. 
Currently I am stuck in my driveway, granted I could crank the KONI's up all the way, but I have not spent the last three years and who knows how much money to drive around looking silly. Bottom line, if they are not up alllll the way, the car is staying put. 
I don't need the car to be on it's belly, I run 19's with pulled arches and more of a motor sport look, I simply need to be able to get around town and out of my home. This is what I have put together so far, feedback is much appreciated. 
2 X AeroSport bags
2 X Firestone F7076
3 X Manual valves, F/R/Full dump
1 X VIAR 380
1 X 3 gal. tank
I will run this over my KONI setup. I have PEX and all the tools coming out of my ass (just remodeled and ran all new PEX and a tankless hot water heater, so nice). Three gauges, F/R and then tank, water trap, and then a set of mounts (these I will likely make). Past that is there anything that I am missing? I am hoping to get this done for $1000, that is my goal. 
Also, if anyone has anything used for sale, LET ME KNOW


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_Three gauges, F/R and then tank, water trap, and then a set of mounts (these I will likely make). Past that is there anything that I am missing? I am hoping to get this done for $1000, that is my goal. 
Also, if anyone has anything used for sale, LET ME KNOW









You could actually use only two gauges, one with a double needle (F/R) the other single for tank, ull need fittigns and air line.
Also check FS thread at top of fourm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions (gpips101)*

Good call man! There are a set of MT rears that I can pick up for a great price, going to try and grab them. For lines and fittings, the line is simply PEX tubing is it not? If so, I have tons of line and fittings.


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*

I wouldn't run the masontech rears, they don't go low due to the mounts being so big.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_ For lines and fittings, the line is simply PEX tubing is it not? If so, I have tons of line and fittings. 

I just checked out PEX tuning and its rated for 160psi at 74.5 degrees Fahrenheit, which is good but the hotter the air temp the lower the psi
I dont think air temp would get hotter than 100 degrees depending on where u live, so not sure if that tube is rated high enough.
I would ask, [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions (gpips101)*

What would you guys suggest for rears then?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_What would you guys suggest for rears then?

I run a bagyard single bellow bag... I dont recall the name of the bag that I used but it is one of the more standard ones, about 80$ each. It's been a long time but, here you go. Also I would recomend bilstein sport shocks or koni yellow shocks for the rear... I am going to be running with koni yellows.
















I currently have bilstein PSS9 shocks from my coilovers in the rear and they dont go that low. Ill tuck my rear wheel slightly on a koni yellow when im finished... but if you have a larger budget get 2 bagyard bomber double bellow bags for 600$
Just contact [email protected] on the forums here, and he will help you with what you looking for in your price range. 

_Modified by Swbd4L at 8:58 AM 4-5-2010_

_Modified by Swbd4L at 8:59 AM 4-5-2010_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Swbd4L at 9:13 AM 4-5-2010_


_Modified by Swbd4L at 10:39 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: R32 air questions (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
I run a bagyard single bellow bag... I dont recall the name of the bag that I used but it is one of the more standard ones, about 80$ each. It's been a long time but, here you go. Also I would recomend bilstein sport shocks or koni yellow shocks for the rear... I am going to be running with koni yellows.
Go to this link
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2766
160$ for 2 bilstein sport shocks... everyone says they are the best for the price.. I payed 250$ for koni yellows and wish I knew about the bilsteins beforehand


that link is for regular golf shocks...not the same as for an r32...the konis are $289 on MJM
you can get koni's from them right now for ~$245
Koni Website 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions (fouckhest)*

I have a set of KONI coils already, for the time being I will be running those struts/shocks. Thanks for the info on the bags, my last W2 finally showed up and I got a nice FAT return. So long as nothing goes wrong with my return this car is getting DONE!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*

I edited my post, sorry for the wrong link direciton there.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_I have a set of KONI coils already, for the time being I will be running those struts/shocks. Thanks for the info on the bags, my last W2 finally showed up and I got a nice FAT return. So long as nothing goes wrong with my return this car is getting DONE!

I should have bags on my TT in about 3 weeks (bags should ship to me next week)... I went with Bagyard fronts and rears..... I am near you and could lend a hand or two with your install


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

those are AH2's, justin


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I am going to stick with the manual setup for right now, its looking like it will be F/B only. Still debating on the front setup, I have about a week and a half to make the decision.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_those are AH2's, justin









yes! thank you. I knew I couldn't just remmber the name, you told me awhile back but... yeah I have the worst memory for my age


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

Rear shocks for my R32, STAT! Selling my KONI coils so I need to replace the rear struts!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (arethirdytwo)*

Get the Air house 2's($80 each) and koni yellows shocks









Or I have my original Firestone(double bellow) bags that came with my HPS kit that you can just have if you pay for shipping. Only difference is the AH2's collapse an extra 1" that the Firestones.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Get the Air house 2's($80 each) and koni yellows shocks









Or I have my original Firestone(double bellow) bags that came with my HPS kit that you can just have if you pay for shipping. Only difference is the AH2's collapse an extra 1" that the Firestones. 

this


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Donezo! Kevin is building my kit for me right now, should get a call back in about an hour and then it is party time!!!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (arethirdytwo)*

WHICH KONI yellow? Also, suggest a place to purchase? I need to get this stuff ordered asap!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*

Hell yea, opened the classifieds and found a set for sale at the top! Lucky me, B.O.d until September. Brutal.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_WHICH KONI yellow? Also, suggest a place to purchase? I need to get this stuff ordered asap!

here u go sir
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...31819/
R32 specific.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*

ON THE WAY! Really excited, got KONI yellows for the rear,air lift front, and the rest you will see when I post.
I do need to see if I can find a set of Air House 2 bags. Kevin is out of stock and I am currently trying to get this sooner than having them ship next Friday (if air house is on time with their stock). Anyone have some Air House 2's for sale?
KONI coils sold quick and my new wiring harness as well as molex connectors are on the way.
Sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*

Airlift fronts got here today! Gotta say the quality is pretty damn good. The rest gets here tomorrow. I STILL NEED SOME AIR HOUSE 2 BAGS!! They are out of stock and I am hoping they ship this Friday, who knows though.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

if u wanna go with electric valves instead of manual i have some for sale with a switchbox


----------



## silverGTI05 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: R32 air questions (arethirdytwo)*

would the RE-5 or 6 bags work for the rear?? I have a MKV R32 and i am currently looking for bags that will work for front and rear...if anyone knows what will work it would be greatly appreciated!! sorry for the tread jack







im still learning!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

If I move from manual it will be to a manifold system. I am not a huge fan of the space/mess issues of the individual electric valves. 
As for the bags, the AH2's are the lowest so I just am not really willing to sacrifice. I am not sure how much different the rear end is on the new R's though.

_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_if u wanna go with electric valves instead of manual i have some for sale with a switchbox


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: R32 air questions (silverGTI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverGTI05* »_would the RE-5 or 6 bags work for the rear?? I have a MKV R32 and i am currently looking for bags that will work for front and rear...if anyone knows what will work it would be greatly appreciated!! sorry for the tread jack







im still learning!

on the MKV r32 you can you a re-5 or 6 bc of the way the control arm bucket is. It allows you to put the bag inside of the control arm without the use of a bracket. Check out f399s gti, I believe he is running his bags this way


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions (capt2.slow)*

Goods are in!!!! So to break it down...
Airlift front struts
AH 2 rear bags SOMEONE SELL ME A SET!!!!!!!!
2 x Viair 400's 
2 x water trap 
5 gal. Tank
Past that I am running a single dual needle gauge, two manual valves and well... I think that covers it. 
For the rear I picked up a set of Koni yellows so the lows should be there. I JUST NEED REAR BAGS!!!!!!!!!! Uvair is out and this kid on the tex is MIA. Someone sell me some!
I will be mounting the compressors outside, tank inside, and then well... some pics.


----------



## silverGTI05 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: R32 air questions (capt2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capt2.slow* »_
on the MKV r32 you can you a re-5 or 6 bc of the way the control arm bucket is. It allows you to put the bag inside of the control arm without the use of a bracket. Check out f399s gti, I believe he is running his bags this way

im just worried that the bag may hit the rear axle and i may need a sleeve style bag instead of a style like the RE5 bag...thanks for the input! I've PM'd santi, will from bagriders and jesse from airlift and i am still waiting to hear from them!








I cant wait for this install! i wanna see how the compressor mounted outside works out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by silverGTI05 at 1:18 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: R32 air questions (silverGTI05)*

For the Mk5 R32 and Mk5 platform we use a Conti-Tech rolling sleeve bag. In fact, we prefer to use a rolling sleeve for the rear bags where ever possible. However, given the suspension geometry of the Mk4 R32, we are forced to use an Air House 2 bag. Capt2.slow just installed the BagYard rears and has told me that he really likes them


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions ([email protected])*

Bonus! Kevin got the bags in and they ship today. Starting the build this weekend.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: R32 air questions (silverGTI05)*

So got some work done today!
Compressor, tank, traps, all mounted. I had planned to run these outside but they are FAR quieter than I had expected. I am a bit happy about this as I did not really want another epic project.
Got the front Airlifts mounted, really nice and easy, I am about 1/4 in off on one of them (pass. side) but I will be the only one who notices it. Waiting for my rear bags which will be here Thursday, then I get to set the car on the ground. Tomorrow I will run the lines for the switches and gauge. 
I NEED A GAUGE POD! I had planned to mount it in the ashtray with the valves butttttt not feeling it. I want a vent pod, possible?


----------

